# CoDeSys v3 e!COCKPIT - Modbus TCP Verbindung zu nicht e!COCKPIT fähigem Controller



## Panky (14 September 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich arbeite mit *e!*COCKPIT und verwende dies auf dem PFC200 ( 750-8204 ). Diesen möchte ich gerne ein paar Werte aus einem 750-880 auslesen lassen, der ja nicht *e!*COCKPIT kompatibel ist.

Mein Ansatz:
Zuerst habe ich in CoDeSys 2.3 auf dem 750-880 ein Programm erstellt, was Werte aus einer Messklemme ausließt und die in den Merker-Adressen speichert ( ab %MW0 usw ).
Dann habe ich den PFC200 in *e!*COCKPIT in der Netzwerkansicht mit einem generischen Modbus-Slave verbunden. Daraufhin habe ich dem PFC200 die Masterrolle per Konfigurator zugewiesen. Dem generischen Modbus-Slave habe ich die IP-Adresse meines 750-880 zugeteilt. Danach habe ich in dem generischen Modbus-Slave eine Variable erstellt, die auf die Merker-Adressen des 750-880 zugreift ( ab Adresse 12288 ). Diese Variable habe ich dann letztendlich noch dem PFC200 veröffentlicht.

Meine Frage:
Kann das so überhaupt funktionieren? 
...Denn es funktioniert nicht. 

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Nost (14 September 2015)

Wenn der pfc Master ist und der 880 slave sollte das gehen. Du kannst aber auch einfach das Netzwerk nach wagt slave durchsuchen. Generiert slave brauchst du nur bei fremdgeraeten.


----------



## Panky (16 September 2015)

Danke für die Antwort Nost, aber du meinst, dass es gehen sollte. Das tut es aber leider nicht... Das ist nämlich das, was ich auch nicht verstehe. Zu deinem anderen Ansatz: Wenn ich bei *e!*COCKPIT das Netzwerk scanne erhalte ich als Ergebnis meinen PFC200 und den 880. Problem ist aber, dass ich den 880 nicht hinzufügen kann. Oder was meinst du mit Wago ("wagt") Slave?


----------



## Panky (18 September 2015)

Ok, ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen: Das Problem hat sich in Luft aufgelöst. Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe. Der oben beschriebene Ansatz funktioniert doch.


----------

